# Airport Security and Cubes



## Kolraz (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got back from a week away in Iceland and my experience with the Airport Security checks got me thinking.

Do any cubers who travel a lot to competitions have trouble when taking cubes in their Hand Luggage through the scanner? I got stopped both on my outgoing flight and my return flight. 

To say the box full of cubes in my bag kicked up a fuss is a bit of an understatement. My bag went through the scanner several times and 3 staff crowded round the screen to see what it was all about  The lady then searched my back with rubber gloves. 

The whole situation was quite funny to see how much fuss was caused by a few puzzles, but I guess they must look a bit odd through the scanner 

So anybody else have problems? I imagine it must be quite annoying to have a bag searched on every single flight when travelling to a competition?


----------



## (X) (Sep 6, 2009)

I've had this happen to me when I was going home from my vacation in Poland


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 6, 2009)

I brought my 3x3 and 4x4 on a trip and nothing happened. I am traveling to my first competition by plane and am bringing a lot of cubes so I wonder what will happen then.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 6, 2009)

My backpack got searched both times I went through the Gatwick airport on the way to and from the 2007 World Competition. Each time it went through the scanner they asked me to step aside to their side area, and someone searched the bag with rubber gloves. Let's just say they gave me strange looks when they pulled out cube after cube after cube after.... ;-) I mentioned the competition each time which helped a bit, but it was still a funny situation I thought 

Chris


----------



## panyan (Sep 6, 2009)

when i went to bahrain, i had my macbook +charger, 3x3x3, powerball, camera, ipod, electric razor and phone and they didnt bat an eyelid, so much for middle-east security concerns


ALTHOUGH, they put that strong plastic tape on your luggage so it can be tampered with (you know the stuff that comes on large parcels)

now that i reread my post, it has little to do with the thread


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 6, 2009)

I always have my cubes in a separate toolbox, so its quite easy to see what they are. I always know when they look at it through the x-ray, because the person gets a strange look. I just end up saying 'they are rubik's cubes', and then they get what they were seeing. The only issue I had was taking a small screwdriver back from Germany (I left the US with it just fine).


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 6, 2009)

Does the scanner scan search for metal? Because it would be obvious then, because Rubik's Cubes have metal screws.

This has never happend to me because I've never went on a plane for a Rubik's Cube competition but these stories are so funny


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 6, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Let's just say they gave me strange looks when they pulled out cube after cube after cube



Haha exactly. The man who was looking on the screen almost seemed angry that anyone would bring such a thing through security  The woman who searched my bag seemed a little more understanding, although I bet they had a good laugh about it after


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 6, 2009)

I usually carry my cubes all in a separate case when travelling to competitions abroad. It always, always, always causes a fuss. When going to the French open earlier this year, a man started asking what each one was. "It's a Rubik's cube" "And this?" "It's a Rubik's cube" "And this?" "It's a Rubik's cube". I guess it would be a novel way of smuggling things. If anything, it's just annoying to have to rearrange everything in the case, when it's usually so carefully packed before going. I did once have a screwdriver confiscated, which was obviously very innocently included in my repair kit, but you know, I do totally look like somebody that would hijack a plane armed with such a "weapon" so....

When I actually moved to Germany for a while I took far more cubes than a competition and that really was an interesting airport security check 

Usually people are quite interested, but you get a few that mutter things in different languages. Often they don't realise that I speak said language and can understand them saying "what's a woman of her age doing with all these toys?". Well hey, at least they say "woman" and not "girl"


----------



## Novriil (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't traveled by a plane yet but a friend of mine told that airport don't let silicone spray through  So that's why he uses some other stuff for lubrication.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 6, 2009)

I've taken my cube on holiday a few times and nothing has every happened.

But one time I looked on the computer screen to see what they saw in my bag, and it showed all the insides of the cube

Sorry a little unrelated


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 6, 2009)

I think that the fact they can see inside the cubes is probably part of the reason they are so suspicious. All the plastic mixed in with screws and stuff? That must look odd haha
I can understand Silicon Spray not being allowed, and they've even stopped allowing any kind of liquid whatsoever in Hand Luggage.

Off-Topic - How many languages do you know Charlie?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2009)

I've traveled with 2-5, 7, pyra, 2 magics + timer, and no one said anything.

people on the plane are a bit conspicuous, though


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 6, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> I think that the fact they can see inside the cubes is probably part of the reason they are so suspicious. All the plastic mixed in with screws and stuff? That must look odd haha
> I can understand Silicon Spray not being allowed, and they've even stopped allowing any kind of liquid whatsoever in Hand Luggage.
> 
> Off-Topic - How many languages do you know Charlie?



Well, I'm English... actually that's a bit hard to define. Well, I live in England. My mum is French, so I grew up bi-lingual, then I decided to learn German and Spanish at school then University so I speak them quite well. I also lived in Germany very (!) briefly, which helped maybe a little bit... 

Arnaud/Joey will also tell you that I speak "conversational" Dutch. I also seem to understand Catalan quite well but can't speak it, but that's because it's a mix of Spanish and French and so it's quite simple. As long as the subject is pretty run of the mill I also understand quite a lot of Italian because of the other European languages I know and the roots of the words.

The answer really is that I know 4 languages at an "advanced" level.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow thats really cool.

I got an A* in my German GCSE results and decided to take it to A level, so I was just curious really  I seem to have forgotten a lot of German over summer though


----------



## Logan (Sep 6, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Kolraz said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the fact they can see inside the cubes is probably part of the reason they are so suspicious. All the plastic mixed in with screws and stuff? That must look odd haha
> ...



...WOW! Is all I have to say.


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 6, 2009)

Heh. I speak four languages too 
English
Hebrew
Slovak
Czech

I kind of want to learn german though ...


----------



## Pietersmieters (Sep 6, 2009)

In Turkey, 3 men checked my bag and found a V7, they never saw it before and started checking if there was stuff inside the V7, and they popped it!!!! I was so pissed off


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 6, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> Wow thats really cool.
> 
> I got an A* in my German GCSE results and decided to take it to A level, so I was just curious really  I seem to have forgotten a lot of German over summer though



Well, without wanting to go wildly off topic, all I will say when starting A-Level languages is that it is REALLY important to do a little bit of work every so often. You can't cram languages very easily, but you can sit back while everyone is going crazy revising for exams knowing that you've learnt steadily over the year. Get yourself a conversation partner, or talk to a cuber in another language also  The first time I did A-Levels I did all languages which meant the year was kind of stressful having to flick between languages between classes, but when exams came around, there wasn't much I could do to prepare except learn a few grammar rules and I felt very confident I would get the As I needed.

[/offtopic]


----------



## vvtopkar (Sep 6, 2009)

Sortof off topic:
I havn't had any cube trouble at the airport, however, I wanted to get a video of me cubing at the Taj Mahal, but the security there confiscated my cubes and made me put them back in the car


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been checked twice for, not my cubes, but my magic . Apparently it looks like razor blades.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 6, 2009)

Lol, I've never been checked for my cubes.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never been checked.
It would an interesting experience, I imagine.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! I'm gonna look forward to the reactions of the security when my family flies south to visit relatives for Thanksgiving! I wonder if I'll manage to get a video? 

I have been on a plane once before since I started cubing, but I was by myself & I'm not conferable cubing sitting next to strangers. But since my family is going too, I'll definitely cube on the plane!


----------



## V-te (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll be darned the day a terrorist uses a cube to hide and use a bomb


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice on language Charlie 

It's interesting to see how there is such inconsistency in security throughout different parts of the world.


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 7, 2009)

The only thing that's happened to me like this was when they made me spread my arms and ran a metal detector across me and then the guy took my stackmat timer out of my pocket and asked me what it was.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 7, 2009)

I've lost lube many times, but never a cube. I was afraid one of mine would be confiscated on my way to US Nationals though.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't ever had any cubes confiscated, I was traveling from CO~CA (and even from CO~MA) and I was just fine...


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Sep 9, 2009)

they are too paranoids. it`s just a cube not a bomb. . .


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2009)

I never was told to get my cubes out or been asked what my stackmat was  and I always put as many cubes as I can in my hand-luggage on purpose to have some fun! I guess I have to fly more often...
Actually HYPOTHETICALLY speaking, cubes could be a hiding place for drugs... if you would make a fake Gigaminx and make it hollow... probably doesn't work xD but the dog might end up being knocked out by all the silicone spray odor


----------



## shelley (Sep 9, 2009)

how-to-solve-a-rubix said:


> they are too paranoids. it`s just a cube not a bomb. . .



Neither is a tube of toothpaste, but they make you take it out of your bag when you go security anyway.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2009)

Erik said:


> Actually HYPOTHETICALLY speaking, cubes could be a hiding place for drugs...



I was thinking this myself. When I looked on the scanner it showed just the cubes colours and squares of plastic, I don't think it could properly see "inside" the cube as such. Wouldn't this be a major flaw in the security? 
Does anyone know what the scanners can actually see? My guess is they can't see inside.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 9, 2009)

C4Y cubes would be ideal (edge and corner caps to fill)


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2009)

Haha I suppose so, but it would be a messy job getting it out again on the other side.


----------



## Logan (Sep 9, 2009)

Erik said:


> I never was told to get my cubes out or been asked what my stackmat was  and I always put as many cubes as I can in my hand-luggage on purpose to have some fun! I guess I have to fly more often...
> Actually HYPOTHETICALLY speaking, cubes could be a hiding place for drugs... *if you would make a fake Gigaminx and make it hollow*... probably doesn't work xD but the dog might end up being knocked out by all the silicone spray odor



 A holey Gigaminx with plugs!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

Erik said:


> I guess I have to fly more often...



Yes Erik, yes you do. Soon please, as I'm not coming to Belgium and I haven't seen you since, OMG a LONG time.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 9, 2009)

Couldn't bring a bottle of CRC silicone on a plane.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> Haha I suppose so, but it would be a messy job getting it out again on the other side.



That's what small plastic bags are for


----------



## V-te (Sep 10, 2009)

mwahahaha!!!! Lol.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 11, 2009)

V-te said:


> mwahahaha!!!! Lol.



Don't underestimate the power of the cube. Rofl


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 11, 2009)

V-te said:


> mwahahaha!!!! Lol.



Did you make that for the sole purpose of this thread?


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've never had any problem but maybe that's because I only have two 3x3 I fly with and one 4x4. I did get the passenger sitting next to me to stare intently at me solving the 4x4 (lol)


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 11, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> I've never had any problem but maybe that's because I only have two 3x3 I fly with and one 4x4. I did get the passenger sitting next to me to stare intently at me solving the 4x4 (lol)



I always cube on planes, and it is really fun to watch the reactions you get. On my way to nationals, someone asked me what was in my case (I have a large metal case to keep my cubes in), and I replied, "Cubes. Oh, sorry. Rubik's cubes." That may be my best reaction yet.


----------



## V-te (Sep 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > mwahahaha!!!! Lol.
> ...



no, I went to Google and typed in Rubik's bomb, and this showed up. I wish I had this kind of talent. lol.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 11, 2009)

Haha nice picture.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10814


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 12, 2009)

I travel about 4 times on a plane this year, from chicago to Mumbai. I have never had a problem with cubes... because I have never taken cubes on a plane. Next time I go I'll bring them.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 10, 2010)

I had a rubik's storebought in my carry-on backpack and nothing at all happened.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice bump.

No really, this is a cool thread...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going to wonder if some random security guys looking through the X Ray cameras or w/e will notice a group of 10's "Rubik's Cubes" through the scanner.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 10, 2010)

June 2007 , I was in Kuala Lumpur Airport ( Malaysia ) from Jakarta to go back to The Netherlands. As a beginner I always take my cube with me and my Timer in my bag. Because of delay many passengers where in the waiting room, this time in 1 waiting room;it was for 2 Destinations ( London and Amsterdam ) so I was lazy to stand in row so I was sited far from them and played with my cube again and again, till the row was gone. So I go to Security Line and put my bag on the X ray and my bag it when in and out and in and out and finally one of security personal asked me what I have in my bag, so I opened my bag and I have to take my Timer out of my bag , and he said What is that ? and I said this is a Timer and with his walkytalky he called another security persons to back up him and another and They are coming just with 6 PERSONS to me, to check my Timer , and I told them that this cube named Rubik's cube and I tried to scramble but before I touched my cube they Scan my cube again and again, and I explain to him that I need that Timer to know how long I can solve this cube and I scrambled and started to solve ( with shaking my hands because of ALL people in waiting room more than 600 passengers and security team they are watching me) and finally they give me applause with my 48 seconds solve


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 10, 2010)

I was coming back from Spain last year with DIY Type C in my bag as well as ES 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5, the x-ray machine took a photo of my hand luggage with the cubes in it and all that came up on the picture was floating screws, so i had to get my bag checked in the middle of an airport only to have cubes in it lol. Quite embarrassing


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2010)

V-te said:


> no, I went to Google and typed in Rubik's bomb, and this showed up. I wish I had this kind of talent. lol.



Did you get any pictures of a Johnny Bravo episode?


----------



## TheBB (Feb 10, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had any problem but maybe that's because I only have two 3x3 I fly with and one 4x4. I did get the passenger sitting next to me to stare intently at me solving the 4x4 (lol)
> ...



A flight hostess once revealed to me that her son was a cuber. She was Danish. To this day, I still don't know who her son is.

(Danish cubers, show yourselves!)


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have traveled to Salt Lake City 2 years in a row from Indiana. Both times, i saw them go through my bag. They asked me questions like what is this, what is the point of this. and crap like that. But once through security, i always see like 10 people watch me solve.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 10, 2010)

I went to California to visit my cousins last year with a 3x3, sq-1, 4x4, and a 5x5. They didn't bother checking on them...

But I'm going again next summer with a megaminx... which I would think looks funny in a scanner.

We'll see what they do


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 10, 2010)

im going to paris in april. im going to bring a few cubes and cant wait to see there reaction


----------



## josmil1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Recently I came from Dominican Republic, and while they were checking my bag one of the security guards saw the cube. He asked me how long it would take me to do it. I said around 30 seconds and he was like it would take him 30 days to do just 1 side. He scrambled it and asked me to solve it and i did it in 28 seconds. They just stayed with their mouth and eyes wide open and i took my cube and walked onto the plane proud of myself!


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 10, 2010)

According to my Uncle who works in airport security, they look pretty nasty in the scanner.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 10, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> im going to paris in april. im going to bring a few cubes and cant wait to see there reaction


i went to paris over christmas break, we had to go through extra security at the gate (everyone did) and the french guy turned my V7 to see what it was.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've heard that cube lubricant like Jig-A-Loo isnt allowed to be carried. Is it true?


----------



## JL58 (Feb 10, 2010)

You certainly cannot take aerosol cans with you - lol.

I went through airport security probably 100 times or more with two 3^3 in my handbag. I got asked only once to open it. But then I had to solve one for them.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 10, 2010)

Justin and I, while waiting in the airport to fly to Brownsville, couldn't find seats and just cubed on the floor. We were just doing 3x3 races, and we had a small audience watching from their seats, so I decided to entertain them and pull out the gigaminx. It was funny to see their faces. Then, when we got on the plane, we were sitting in the very back, right next to the flight attendants station, and they were watching us race, then, when the plane stopped in San Antonio, we were the only people on the plane, and we explained what the stackmat is and all. They took us to the captains and we raced for them, it was awesome  . Then they wanted us to hand out peanuts to the entire plane (were in the air again), but the seatbelt sign was on. Then, on the way home, my bag was checked by security, and she just laid everything out on the table, including a disassembled 6x6 and a gigaminx. Then I did a solve for her, and she brought her friends over to watch. When I was done, she said (In these exact words) "You are the most interesting person I've ever met." It was a fun trip.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 10, 2010)

My cube bag was bomb-tested in Rochester when I was going to Newark.


----------



## chris410 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hum, I am flying out to visit some friends and I plan on bringing one 3x3 and my ES 2x2. It's international with a 4 hour lay over so I figure...what better time than to continue practicing the full PLL I started learning. I hope they do not take them but just in case, I am bringing two cubes that I would not be too upset over if they did take! Sounds like nobody has run into too many problems. I will post up when I get back if anything interesting happens.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jul 10, 2010)

ok guys you CANNOT TAKE ANY LIQUIDS THAT YOU DIDNT BUY IN THE AIRPORT BEFORE SECURITY!!!! THAT MEANS LUBE!!!!!!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 10, 2010)

Interesting bump...

And you are wrong, read the regulations before making claims like this.
Max 100ml per container, should be all together in a transparent quart bag.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 10, 2010)

Somebody please ask the security to take a picture from their moniter so that we can see what they see when our cubes are getting checked by them.


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 10, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> June 2007 , I was in Kuala Lumpur Airport ( Malaysia ) from Jakarta to go back to The Netherlands. As a beginner I always take my cube with me and my Timer in my bag. Because of delay many passengers where in the waiting room, this time in 1 waiting room;it was for 2 Destinations ( London and Amsterdam ) so I was lazy to stand in row so I was sited far from them and played with my cube again and again, till the row was gone. So I go to Security Line and put my bag on the X ray and my bag it when in and out and in and out and finally one of security personal asked me what I have in my bag, so I opened my bag and I have to take my Timer out of my bag , and he said What is that ? and I said this is a Timer and with his walkytalky he called another security persons to back up him and another and They are coming just with 6 PERSONS to me, to check my Timer , and I told them that this cube named Rubik's cube and I tried to scramble but before I touched my cube they Scan my cube again and again, and I explain to him that I need that Timer to know how long I can solve this cube and I scrambled and started to solve ( with shaking my hands because of ALL people in waiting room more than 600 passengers and security team they are watching me) and finally they give me applause with my 48 seconds solve



Mom is the best!
Seriously, i never got that kind of reaction.
But, i always put my cube to be scanned @ X-Ray and put it with my phone @ metal detector.
I wish i could be like you at that case.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 10, 2010)

I brought 2 3x3s when I flew to Russia.
No problems there what so ever


----------



## Ton (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep funny things happens, the guy behind the scanner looked and looked , called a colleague. Then I saw them mumbling, my best guess the one that was called told what it was he approach me and I had empty my bag. The first thing appeared was one of the many cubes. He hold it high like a trophy and showed it to the guy behind the scanner. I guess he won, he recognized a cube ....


----------



## r_517 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Interesting bump...
> 
> And you are wrong, read the regulations before making claims like this.
> Max 100ml per container, should be all together in a transparent quart bag.



lube cannot be brought to the board anyway. they belong to "dangerous" stuff


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 10, 2010)

oh crap.... I'm going to be taking around 30 puzzles with me on the plane back to korea... PLUS we're stopping at 4 different places... CRAPPP..


----------



## Dratini (Jul 10, 2010)

On the way back from Taiwan to the US, the guy at the security check out laughed and told me he could solve a 3x3 in less than 20 seconds and told me to look up his name in the database. Too bad there's like 100 people with his very generic Chinese name -__-

I usually get really weird looks... recently, I was traveling with a friend and she just told the security guard that I was a nerd. He nodded his head solemnly.... She had more cubes with her than I had with me. We had a good laugh about it afterwards


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> oh crap.... I'm going to be taking around 30 puzzles with me on the plane back to korea... PLUS we're stopping at 4 different places... CRAPPP..



well just don't bring them in your carry-on and itll probably not be a problem at all. I don't see the need for people to have so many cubes within arms reach on a plane anyway. Unless youre trying to avoid a bag checking fee


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 11, 2010)

r_517 said:


> lube cannot be brought to the board anyway. they belong to "dangerous" stuff




Aerosol cans are "dangerous" stuff; but silicone *oil* is not.
yep, I use *real *lube for my cube


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 11, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> ok guys you CANNOT TAKE ANY LIQUIDS THAT YOU DIDNT BUY IN THE AIRPORT *BEFORE* SECURITY!!!! THAT MEANS LUBE!!!!!!


lol, not true, and if it were true, it would be ones that you bought _after_ security.


----------



## LollllllllllllCuber (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi, so this May I am going to america to have my vacation and I'll buy about 8 cubes and I was thinking what if the TSA will confiscate the cubes, and pls tell me If they will cause I am really scared on my cubes getting taken from (I am travelling international)


----------



## phreaker (Apr 17, 2017)

I've carried multiple 3x3s and a megaminx through international, and domestic USA security multiple times.

I wouldn't worry about it too much from what I've seen.


----------



## LollllllllllllCuber (Apr 17, 2017)

phreaker said:


> I've carried multiple 3x3s and a megaminx through international, and domestic USA security multiple times.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much from what I've seen.


THANKS! But does it have to be in he luggage or carry-on


----------



## phreaker (Apr 17, 2017)

I travel full carry on usually. I would say: If you are concerned, take your cubes, put them in a pouch, and put them through security on their own. I've done that with things I know trigger security.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 19, 2017)

I just came off a flight with 8 cubes in my bag so no problems.


----------



## B-Cuber (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey Guys,

This summer, I am going to London for a few weeks and wanted to bring some cubes. I was worried about being stopped at customs or having the cubes confiscated. Do have any tips to make this go smoothly?


----------



## TheVideoGamer (Jun 13, 2018)

B-Cuber said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This summer, I am going to London for a few weeks and wanted to bring some cubes. I was worried about being stopped at customs or having the cubes confiscated. Do have any tips to make this go smoothly?



Hey B-Cuber, I'm from London and recently when I was going to France (so this story was within London) I was stopped due to my cubes showing up as 'suspicious items' on the scanner and then the staff began to search my bag and saw that it was filled with cubes, then they just tested my items to see if there was anything on them that wasn't allowed (just to be sure that it was nothing) and then we got to go... don't worry about getting your cubes confiscated because that won't happen, if you do get stopped its because of the metal cores of your cubes that look suspicious just stay calm and relaxed its the best thing you can do because nothing will happen to you as long as there is no actual reason when they check..


----------



## phreaker (Jun 13, 2018)

B-Cuber said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This summer, I am going to London for a few weeks and wanted to bring some cubes. I was worried about being stopped at customs or having the cubes confiscated. Do have any tips to make this go smoothly?



As someone who flew through LHR with quite a few cubes. It isn't a big issue, I think one time I may have had to open up my "cube pouch".

Make sure your lubes are in your liquids bag and in proper size containers.

If you are in any doubt about them having issues with the cubes, carry them in a bag, within your bag, and put them in their own plastic bin. I recommend the same for anything for any type of object you think might set them off, as long as you don't get excessive.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2019)

Many times during security check, I get strange and suspicious looks from the guards when they see tons of 3x3s in my hand luggage. Once I had carried a 7x7, and had to argue with the official that there was nothing metallic inside other than the core. I was afraid that I would have to disassemble it in front of them, which would have been a painstaking task.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 10, 2019)

I don't think lubes are a problem. Unless they are water base.


----------



## MHCubes (Mar 25, 2019)

Every time I have flown with cubes I have gotten weird looks and they open my bag. Now, I usually open my bag and put my cubes into a separate bin.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 26, 2019)

My dad is a pilot. He works for the airline we always fly with so I don't worry about the stuff, they can't take mine.


----------

